# Breakfast



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Please post your Breakfast recipes in this thread.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

DISNEY FRENCH TOAST
1 loaf Texas toast thick bread 
2 eggs 
2 1/2 tablespoons sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
2 cups milk 
1 cup flour 
2 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
Coating 
4 teaspoons cinnamon 
3/4 cup sugar 

Mix all ingredients in a large bowl. 
Mix coating in a smaller bowl. 
Dip bread into first mixture and fry in vegetable oil on the stove (enough to cover the bottom of the pan really well may have to use more oil depending on how many you make). 
When golden brown, Remove, pat with paper towel to remove excess oil. 
Sprinkle bread with coating. 
To Freeze: Cool and then store in ziplock freezer bags. To reheat: We just put one piece in the microwave at a time for about 30 seconds per side until heated through.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Pecan Praline French Toast 
This recipe serves 6 - 8 

Have all the ingredients ready to go before starting. 
3/4 c (1 1/2 sticks) unsalted butter 
1 c packed light brown sugar 
1 c coarsely chopped pecans 
8 large eggs 
1 1/2 c milk 
1 tsp pure vanilla extract or vanilla bean paste 
3-4 dashes ground cinnamon 
1 loaf French bread cut into 1" thick slices (see notes)

Preheat oven to 350Â° F 
In a 12" x 15" pan, melt butter in oven as it warms up. Make sure you do not brown the butter. Stir in the brown sugar and sprinkle with pecans. 

In a medium bowl, beat eggs, stir in milk, vanilla and cinnamon. 

Dip bread slices into egg mixture. Arrange slices over brown sugar mixture in pan. Pour any remaining egg mixture over bread. 

Bake 35-40 minutes until bread is golden brown. Invert onto a serving plate. Serve at once. 

No additional butter or syrup is required - this French Toast is similar to sticky buns. It is delicious!

My Notes: 
Since I don't have a rectangular serving plate large enough, I use a foil lined cookie sheet. 

I make my own bread. I've used French, whole wheat, 12 grain, Vienna, old-fashioned white and all came out great. I think the original recipe used a French baguette.

This recipe came from Stage Stop Ranch, Wimberley, Hill Country, Texas. They recommend if you want to make enough to serve 4-6, to use the following amounts and bake in a 9" x 13" pan:

8 Tbsp (1 stick) unsalted butter
2/3 c light packed brown sugar
2/3 c coarsely chopped pecans 
5 large eggs 
1 c milk 
3/4 tsp pure vanilla extract or vanilla bean paste 
1-2 dashes ground cinnamon


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Holiday Eggs Casserole

1 dozen eggs 
1/2 tsp dry mustard (I use Coleman) 
1/2 tsp - 1 tsp salt (to taste) 
I quart milk 
4 cup herb croutons (I use homemade or Pepperidge Farm) 
8 oz shredded cheddar cheese 
1/4 cup freshly minced onion or 2 tsp dried minced onion 
1 lb. sausage (I use sage or original) 
Non-stick cooking spray or small amount of oil 

Grease a 9" x 13" pan with the non-stick spray or a little oil. 

Mix together the eggs, mustard, salt and milk. 

Put the ingredients in the pan in this order: 
croutons 
cheese 
onions 
egg mixture 

Refrigerate casserole overnight. Fry the sausage, drain off fat and wrap in paper towels. Refrigerate over night. 

In the morning: 
Preheat the oven to 350Â° F 
Top eggs with sausage 
Bake for 45-55 minutes until golden and set in center.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Fry/saute 

1/2 med. onion, chopped
8 corn tortillas cut into strips

add

1 can ro-tel (tomatoes with chiles) drained 
diced, pickled jalapeno to taste

heat through and add

6 eggs, beaten
1 c. shredded cheddar cheese

cook through. serves 4


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

The night before: Mix 1 packet dry yeast with 1 cup water.Add enough flour to this to make into a batter.Next AM: add 1/4 teaspoon baking soda ,3/4 teaspoon salt,3-4 tablespoons sugar, and 2 unbeaten eggs.Mix together.Lightly grease a skillet or griddle.Pour small amount of batter(4 inch diameter circle) into skillet.Cook on one side til bubbles raise and burst, then turn over.Cook only once on each side and do not press down.Serve with butter and syrup,or jam.This also makes good crepes -add drop of almond to batter and a little more sugar.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

1 cup packed brown sugar
1 stick butter
2 T. water
1 - 29 oz. can sliced peaches, drained
12 slices day old French bread, sliced 3/4? thick
5 eggs
1-1/2 c. milk
1 tsp. vanilla
Ground cinnamon

Bring water, brown sugar and butter to a boil. Remove from heat and pour into a 9 x 13 greased baking dish. After the brown sugar/butter mixture has cooled a bit, add the sliced peaches. Place the bread slices on top.

Mix the eggs, milk and vanilla. Pour over the bread. Cover and place in the fridge overnight.

Remove from fridge and leave sitting on counter for 30 minutes. Sprinkle with ground cinnamon. Cover and bake at 350 for 20 minutes. Remove cover and bake an additional 30 - 35 minutes. Can be served with whipped cream and/or maple syrup.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Soften 1/3 cup margarine. Gradually add a pound confectioner's sugar, 1/4 t. salt and 1/3 cup milk. Mix well. Flavor with 1 t. vanilla.

Spread the mixture on toasted raisin or white bread and sprinkle lightly with cinnamon. Put it under broiler for about 1 minute. Cover remaining topping and store in the refrigerator.

Makes about 1 3/4 cup. :baby04:


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

CINNAMON FLOP

1 c. sugar
2 t. baking powder
1 c. milk
2 c. flour
1 T. melted butter
brown sugar, cinnamon and butter for top

Sift sugar, flour and baking powder together. Add butter and milk and stir until well blended. Divide mixture between 2 9" pie or cake pans, well greased. Sprinkle tops with flour; then brown sugar, then cinnamon. Push chunks of butter into the dough. This makes holes and later gets gooey as it bakes. Bake at 350 for 30 min. Cut into wedges and serve warm. Makes 2 9" pans.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

ONE-PAN BREAKFAST

1 lb. bulk pork sausage (I use turkey)
1 large onion, chopped
6 slices process American cheese
4 large potatoes, peeled, cooked/cubed
6 eggs, beaten
salt/pepper to taste

In a large skillet, brown and crumble sausage; add potatoes and onion. Cook over medium-high heat for 18-20 min. or until potatoes are browned. Gradually stir in eggs; cook and stir until set. Remove from the heat; top with cheese. Season with salt and pepper.


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

hmsteader71 said:


> ONE-PAN BREAKFAST
> 
> 1 lb. bulk pork sausage (I use turkey)
> 1 large onion, chopped
> ...



very Similar to this. We call it a skillet breakfast and we add slices of red and green peppers. You would saute the peppers with the sausuge potaoes and onions. (we also sometimes use ham and sometimes canned black beans)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Finnâs Berry Good Granola


3 cups rolled oats
1 cup corn flakes
1 cup bran flakes or All-Bran
Â¼ cup coconut
Â½ cup chopped almonds
1 tsp ground cinnamon
dash of nutmeg
dash of salt
Â½ cup maple syrup
Â¼ cup cherry syrup
Â¼ cup blackberry syrup
1 tsp vanilla
1 Â½ cups Craisins

Preheat oven to 300 degrees. Spray Pam on two 9 x 13 cake pans. 

Combine all dry ingredients except Craisins in a large bowl. Mix syrups and vanilla in a measuring cup, pour over dry ingredients and mix thoroughly. 

Bake 30 minutes, stirring every 10 minutes. Add Craisins, bake 5 more minutes, let cool, and seal in airtight containers.


----------



## Natalie11 (Mar 31, 2005)

2 C. Whole Wheat Flour
1 tsp. Baking Powder
1 1/2 tsp. Baking Soda
1/2 tsp. Salt
2 Tbs. Sugar
2 Eggs
1 3/4 C. Milk
Cinnamon or Nutmeg if you so desire.

Mix all dry ingredients together, then stir in the wet. Pour onto a griddle or pan and serve with real maple syrup.

I make these about twice a week, and my kids love them. Plus they are a little healthier due to the whole wheat.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

HUGE batch Muffin Mix

18 cups flour (1 5lb.bag plus 1&1/3 cup)
5 cups sugar*
2 1/4 cups buttermilk blend or non fat dry milk
6 Tb baking powder
2 Tb baking soda
2 Tb salt
3 Tbsp ground cinnamon
3 tsp ground nutmeg
* or equivalent substitute
Stir together well, breaking up lumps.
Store in a large airtight container labeled with the date and contents
in a
cool, dry place.
Shelf life: 6 to 8 months.
Makes enough for about 5 batches of 24 muffins each.
If desired, sugar can be omitted then stir in 1 cup honey for every 24
muffins as you make them.
TO MAKE 24 REGULAR SIZED MUFFINS:
Preheat oven to 400Â°.
Coat muffin tins with an oil/lecithin mixture, grease with shortening or
butter, or spray with cooking spray.
In a large bowl, beat:
4 eggs
3 tsp. vanilla
2 cups water
1 cup oil*
* or butter this measurement is up to your tastes and desires. We find
them
perfectly acceptable without ANY fat, but any amount of oil can be added
up
to one cup.
Stir in 5-1/2 cups muffin mix and any additional ingredients (listed on
chart) just until moistened. The batter should be lumpy.
Fill muffin tins 3/4 full. Bake for 18 to 20 minutes, or until muffins
are
golden brown.
Muffins freeze well.
To reheat frozen muffins, microwave on high for 30 seconds per muffin.
These two toppings would go well with almost any of the ABC muffins.
Sprinkle mixture atop uncooked muffins before popping them into
preheated
oven:
STREUSEL TOPPING for 24 muffins:
Mix together:
1 cup sugar
1 tsp. cinnamon
2/3 cup flour
cut in 1/2 cup cold butter until mixture is crumbly.
CRUNCHY TOPPING for 24 muffins:
Mix together:
1 cup rolled oats
1 cup flour
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 tsp. ground cinnamon
cut in 1/2 cup softened butter with fork or pastry cutter until crumbly
TYPE OF MUFFIN:
Ingredients to add to mix before baking:
APPLE MUFFINS:
3 cups raw grated apples
1 tsp. gr. cloves
1 cup nuts or raisins
sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar mixture before baking
APPLESAUCE MUFFINS:
1 cup applesauce omit oil
APRICOT MUFFINS:
1 cup chopped dried apricots
BANANA MUFFINS:
2 mashed bananas
1 cup walnuts (optional)
BLUEBERRY MUFFINS:
2 cups fresh or frozen rinsed blueberries
BRAN MOLASSES MUFFINS:
Use only 3 cups of muffin mix.
Stir in:
4 cups bran cereal
1/2 cup molasses
1 cup raisins
BUTTERSCOTCH MUFFINS:
2 (12 oz.) bags butterscotch chips
1 cup chopped nuts
CARROT MUFFINS:
2 cups grated carrots
1 cup raisins
1-1/2 tsp. allspice
CASHEW MUFFINS:
2 cups unsalted coarsely chopped cashews
CHERRY MUFFINS:
2 cups fresh or dried pitted cherries
CHOCOLATE CHIP FUDGE MUFFINS:
1-1/2 cups cocoa
1/2 cup sugar
3 cups mini chocolate chips
COCONUT MUFFINS:
3 cups toasted flaked coconut
reserve some to sprinkle on the top
CRANBERRY ORANGE MUFFINS:
2 cups chopped fresh or frozen cranberries
1 cup nuts
1/2 cup orange juice
2 Tb. orange peel
CURRANT MUFFINS:
1-1/2 cups currants
1 cup chopped nuts
DATE MUFFINS:
1 cup chopped dates
1 cup chopped nuts
EGGNOG MUFFINS:
4 tsp. rum extract
2 cups eggnog (omit water from recipe)
before baking, top with mixture of:
2 Tb. sugar
1 tsp. nutmeg
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
FIG MUFFINS:
2 cups dried chopped figs
1 c. chopped walnuts
FRUIT MUFFINS:
2 cups dried diced fruit
GARDEN FRESH MUFFINS:
1 cup grated carrots
1 cup grated zucchini
1/2 tsp. ground cloves
GINGERBREAD MUFFINS:
2 Tb. ground ginger
1/2 cup molasses
2 cups raisins
GRANOLA MUFFINS:
reduce muffin mix to 4 cups and add:
1-1/2 cups granola
Top with additional granola before baking
GRAPENUTS MUFFINS:
reduce muffin mix to 4 cups and add:
2-1/2 cups grape nuts
1 tsp. allspice
HAZELNUT MUFFINS:
2 tsp. ground cardamom
2 cups chopped hazelnuts
INCREDIBLE CREAM CHEESE MUFFINS:
combine:
2 (8 oz.) packages cream cheese
1/2 cup sugar
2 eggs
Drop this mix by Tb. onto top of muffins before baking
JAM MUFFINS:
1-1/2 cups jam or preserves
(strawberry, raspberry, blackberry, cherry)
1 cup chopped nuts (optional)
KISSES AND HUGS MUFFINS:
1-1/2 cups cocoa
1/2 cup sugar
After filling muffin tins 3/4 full, drop one Hershey's kiss into the
center
of each muffin, pushing down slightly until kiss is covered. Ice cooled
muffins with confectioners sugar and water glaze.
LEMON MUFFINS:
omit 1 cup water and replace with 1 cup lemon juice
use 4 eggs
1/2 cup chopped nuts
LEMON POPPY SEED MUFFINS:
2 packages (3.4 oz each) instant lemon pudding mix
2 Tb. poppy seeds
use 4 eggs
omit 1 cup water and replace with 1 cup lemon juice
MANDARIN MUFFINS:
1 (11oz) can mandarin oranges chopped and undrained
reduce water to 1 cup
1-1/2 cups shredded carrots
MAPLE MUFFINS:
6 Tb. maple syrup
reduce water to 1-1/2 cups
MARMALADE MUFFINS:
1-1/2 cups orange marmalade
1 cup chopped nuts (opt)
1 cup orange juice (omit 1 cup of the water)
MINCEMEAT MUFFINS:
1-1/2 cups mincemeat
OATMEAL MUFFINS:
reduce muffin mix to 4 cups and add:
1 cup oats
use 4 eggs up to
2 cups raisins or grated apples
ORANGE MUFFINS:
2 cups sour cream
1 cup nuts or coconut (opt)
2 cans (11 oz. each) mandarin oranges, drain
use 4 eggs
PEACH MUFFINS:
2 cups fresh or one large can (drained) chopped peaches
PEANUTTY MUFFINS:
3 cups peanut butter chips
1/2 cup chopped peanuts
PEANUT BUTTER BANANA MUFFINS:
1 cup peanut butter
1/2 cup chopped peanuts
3 mashed bananas
PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY MUFFINS:
1 cup peanut butter
1/2 cup chopped peanuts
drop 1 Tb. jam into each muffin before baking.
PEAR MUFFINS:
2 cups fresh or one large can (drained) chopped pears
PECAN MUFFINS:
2 cups chopped toasted pecans
1 tsp. maple extract
PINEAPPLE CARROT RAISIN MUFFINS:
1 cup grated carrots,
1 cup crushed pineapple, drained
1 cup raisins
1 cup walnuts, chopped (optional)
PINEAPPLE MACADAMIA MUFFINS:
1 tsp. ground cloves
1 large can crushed pineapple, drained
1 jar (7 oz. or about 1 cup) macadamia nuts, chopped
PLUM MUFFINS:
2 cups fresh or canned plums, chopped
PRUNE MUFFINS:
1 to 2 cups chopped prunes
1/3 cup poppy seeds
PUMPKIN MUFFINS:
2 cups or 1 can solid pack pumpkin
1 Tb. pumpkin pie spice
1/2 cup each chopped nuts and raisins
RASPBERRY MUFFINS:
2 cups fresh or frozen whole, unsweetened raspberries
RUM RAISIN MUFFINS:
3 tsp. rum extract or 3 Tbsp. rum
before baking, top with mix of:
2 tsp. sugar
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp. nutmeg
SESAME SEED MUFFINS:
1 cup toasted sesame seeds
before baking, top with mix of:
1/2 cup nuts
4 Tb. brown sugar
4 Tb. sesame seeds
2 Tb. flour
1/2 tsp. each cinnamon
1/2 tsp. nutmeg
SOUR CREAM MUFFINS:
omit one cup of the water and add:
1 cup sour cream
2 cups nuts
2 tsp. grated lemon peel (opt.)
SQUASH MUFFINS:
2 cups mashed squash
1 Tb. pumpkin pie spice
1/2 cup each chopped nuts and raisins
STRAWBERRY MUFFINS:
2 cups fresh or frozen strawberries, chopped
SWEET POTATO MUFFINS:
1 Tb. allspice
4 Tb. dry orange peel
2 cans (10 oz each) sweet potatoes, mashed, well drained (about 2-1/2
cups)
TROPICAL TREAT MUFFINS:
1 cup dried mango or papaya, chopped
1 cup chopped banana chips or 2 fresh mashed
1 cup macadamia nuts, chopped
1/2 cup coconut
1/2 cup sour cream
2 tsp. lemon peel, grated
VANILLA MUFFINS:
2 packages vanilla chips
WALNUT MUFFINS:
1-1/2 cups chopped walnuts
WHEAT GERM MUFFINS:
2-2/3 c. wheat germ
use 4 eggs
1/2 cup extra water
before baking, top muffins with mix of:
1/2 c. wheat germ
2 Tb. sugar
YOGURT MUFFINS:
reduce water to 1-1/2 cups and add:
2 cartons (8 oz each) yogurt -- plain or flavored
ZUCCHINI MUFFINS:
2 cups grated zucchini
2 Tb. cinnamon
1 cuo chopped nuts-optional


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

Basic Frittata


Ingredients:
2 cups Chopped Vegetables (pick 2-3: potatoes, asparagus, mushrooms, broccoli, spinach, zucchini, tomato, green chiliesâ¦)
Â½ cup Chopped Sweet Red/Green Pepper
Â½ cup Chopped Yellow Onion or Green Onion
Â½ cup Chopped cooked Meat (pick 1: ham, bacon, sausage, flaked crabâ¦)
8 Eggs
Â¼ cup Milk
1 teaspoon Italian Seasoning or Mexican Seasonings
Salt and Pepper
1 clove Garlic, minced
Â½ cup Grated Cheese (Mozzarella, Cheddar or Parmesan on top)


Directions:
1. Grease a 10-inch ovenproof skillet, either with spray, oil or butter.
2. Over medium-high heat cook onions until clear, add other vegetables, cook until crisp-tender, approx 5 minutes. Remove from heat. Stir in Meat.
3. In bowl, beat together eggs, milk and seasonings until blended. Stir in cheese.
4. Pour egg mixture over vegetables in pan. 
5. Cook over medium heat until egg mixture is set at edges; about 5 to 8 minutes. Then transfer skillet to preheated 375 degree oven and cook until top is lightly browned and eggs are set, about 8 to 10 minutes. (If you donât have oven proof skillet, immediately after adding eggs, cover skillet with lid and cook on medium-low heat until egg mixture is set. 
6. Cut into wedges and serve from pan.
7. Serve with sour cream or salsa if Mexican seasonings used.


----------



## Sujae (May 14, 2008)

I didn't like the price of the real thing, so I came home and dug up this recipe that is a few decade's old. It came out when microwave's were first introduced for homes. Hope you like it! It's very easy and verrry yummy! It beats making a sourdough starter and tastes the same. My total cost right now for 2 of these loaves is about 85 cents. 

5 1/2 to 6 cups flour (spoon lightly into measuring cup)
2 packages dry yeast (4 teaspoons bulk yeast)
1 tablespoon sugar
2 teaspoons salt
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
2 cups milk
1/2 cup water
Cornmeal

Combine 3 cups flour, yeast, sugar, salt and baking soda. 
Heat liquids in microwave until very warm
Add liquid to the dry mixture and mix well
Stir in enough more flour to make a stiff, moist batter (you may not need all
6 cups of flour)
Spoon equally into two 8 1/2" X 4 1/2" glass loaf pans that have been greased
and sprinkled with cornmeal
Sprinkle the top of the batter with cornmeal
Cover and let rise in a warm place for 45 minutes
Remove cover and microwave each loaf on high power for 5 1/2 mins to 6 1/2 
mins (no longer)

The surface of the loaf will be moist, flat and pale. Allow to rest for 5 mins before removing from pans. Toast in your toaster and add your favorite topping.


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Walnut Loaf -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/04/walnut-loaf.html

Crockpot Apricot Nut Bread -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/04/crockpot-apricot-nut-bread.html

Baked Omelet -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/04/baked-omelet.html


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

This is an easy breakfast we usually make on Saturdays.

1 pound of bacon cubed
1 med onion diced
4 or 5 sliced potatoes or enough to fill the skillet
salt 
pepper

Cook the bacon in the skillet, add onions when bacons almost done. Add the potatoes, salt and pepper. You can then put a lid on it and cook it on medium on the stove top or put in the oven at 350. You can add a some eggs or cheese to it to spice it up.

Bob


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

1/2 cup arils from 1 large Pomegranate 
2 cups flour 
3/4 cup sugar 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 cup chopped candied ginger 
1 tablespoon grated orange peel 
1 cup milk 
1 egg 
1/3 cup butter, melted and cooled sugar for muffin tops 


Directions: 
1. 1 fresh pomegranate and place in a bowl of water. Break open the pomegranate underwater to free the arils (seed sacs). The arils will sink to the bottom of the bowl and the membrane will float to the top. Sieve and put the arils in a separate bowl. Reserve 1/2 cup of the arils from fruit and set aside. (Refrigerate or freeze remaining arils for another use.) 

2. Preheat oven to 400 F. Generously grease 12 muffin cups. 

3. In a bowl, mix flour, sugar, baking powder and salt. Stir in ginger, orange peel and pomegranate arils. Make a well in the center. 

4. In a measuring cup, whisk together milk, egg and cooled butter. Pour liquid into well. Stir just until batter is moistened and ingredients are evenly mixed. 

5. Spoon batter into 12 prepared muffin cups. Sprinkle tops with sugar. 

6. Bake in preheated oven for 15 to 20 minutes or until lightly browned. Let muffins cool in pan for 10 minutes before removing.


----------



## nu2solar (Apr 20, 2008)

French Toast Casserole

5 cups bread cubes
4 eggs
1 1/2 cups milk
1/4 cup white sugar, divided
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 tablespoon margarine, softened
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Lightly butter an 8x8 inch baking pan.

Line bottom of pan with bread cubes. In a large bowl, beat together eggs, milk, 2 tablespoons sugar, salt and vanilla. pour egg mixture over bread. Dot with margarine; let stand for 10 minutes.

Combine remaining 2 tablespoons sugar with 1 teaspoon cinnamon and sprinkle over the top. Bake in preheated oven about 45 to 50 minutes, until top is golden.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Apple Schmarran

1/4 cup flour
2 tsp sugar
salt 
2/3 cup milk
2 eggs
1 med apple peeled and diced finely (canned pears work in a pinch! )

Mix together

Melt 3 Tbl butter in a skillet then pour batter into skillet. Don't stir too often, it should be nicely browned on all sides. 

Serve topped with cinnamon and powdered sugar.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Land of Nod Cinnamon Rolls

20 unbaked frozen dinner rolls
1 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup instant vanilla pudding mix
2 tsp cinnamon
3/4 cup raisons or walnuts
1/3 cup melted butter

Lightly grease a 10" bundt pan.

Place frozen rolls into pan and sprinkle with brown sugar, pudding mix, cinnamon, and raisins or walnuts. Pour melted butter over all.

Cover with a clean damp cloth, and leave overnight at room temp.

In the morning, preheat oven 350* bake rolls for 25 min, or until golden brown. Turn rolls out onto a serving plate and serve warm.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

English Muffin French Toast

3 English muffins (halved)
1/2 cup milk 
1/2 tsp cinnamon
pinch nutmeg
2 eggs beaten
1 tsp vanilla
salt

mix eggs, milk, vanilla, and spices in a large bowl (large enough to hold 6 slices of English muffins) 

Add bread to soak up all liquid in bowl. Fry bread in olive oil until golden brown (1 min on each side)

Transfer muffins to cookie sheet and bake 350* for 12-15 min.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Farmhouse Bake

6 eggs
2 Tbl flour
2 Tbl butter
1 1/2 cup milk
2/3 cup grated cheese
1 tsp mustard
1 slice of bread broken into small pieces
salt and pepper

Grease shallow baking dish (8x8 pan works well) and break raw eggs into it. 

Melt butter in saucepan, then stir in flour. Add milk and cook until sauce thickens. Add salt and pepper, mustard, and grated cheese. Pour over eggs.

Top with pieces of bread and a sprinkling of cheese.

Bake 350* for 30-35 min or until eggs are set.

Serve with toast.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Blueberry French Toast

12 slices day old bread (cut into 1" cubes)
2 pkgs (8 oz each) cream cheese (cut into 1" cubes)
1 cup fresh or frozen blueberries
12 eggs-beaten
2 cups milk
1/3 cup maple syrup or honey

Grease a 9x 13 pan and place half of the cubed bread in it. Place cream cheese cubes over the bread cubes. Top with blueberries and remaining bread. 

In large bowl combine eggs, milk and syrup. Mix well. Pour over bread mixture. Cover and chill 8 hours or overnight. Remove from fridge 30 min before baking.

Cover and bake 350* for 30 min. Uncover and bake 30 min more, or until golden brown and the center is set. Top with sauce.

SAUCE-

1 cup sugar
1 cup water
2 Tbl cornstarch
1 Tbl butter
1 cup fresh or frozen blueberries

In pan combine sugar, water, and cornstarch. Boil for 3 min stirring constantly. Add blueberries, simmer 8-10 min or until berries burst. stir in butter.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Granola

10 cups oats
1 cup dry milk 
1 cup raisins**optional
1 cup chocolate chips** optional
1/2 tsp salt
3 tsp cinnamon

Cook:

2/3 cup brown sugar
2/3 cup oil
2/3 cup honey or corn syrup
2 tsp vanilla
1 egg - beaten***optional

Stir ins***optional
Peanut butter
jelly 
fudge ice cream topping
caramel ice cream topping***** I usually throw in what ever little bit of something sweet I have in a jar that needs to be used up!

Cook over low heat until smooth and sugar is dissolved.

pour over dry ingredients and mix using a pastry blender until all is well coated.

Bake using a large shallow roaster pan or 2 9x13 cake pans

375* (stirring every 5 min) for 15-20 min.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Baked Oatmeal

4 eggs
2 cups sugar
1 cup oil
4 tsp baking powder
6 cup oatmeal
2 cups milk
salt
1 tsp cinnamon

mix well bake 350* in a 9 x 13 pan for 40-45 min.


----------



## HickorySyrups (Sep 14, 2014)

Pancakes

Ingredients:
2 cup milk
2 tbsp vinegar
2 cup whole wheat flour
4 tsp sugar
1 tsp baking powder
Â½ tsp baking soda
Â½ tsp salt
2 egg
4 tbsp melted butter or coconut oil
butter or coconut oil for greasing the griddle or pans

Directions:
1.Combine the milk and vinegar and let the mixture curdle while you mix together the other ingredients.
2.Combine the dry ingredients. Whole wheat flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, and salt.
3.In another bowl, whisk the eggs and add to the curdled milk. Then add the melted butter. Whisk this wet mixture into the dry ingredients, and stir the two together until just barely mixed. You want any visible loose flour to be stirred in, but there should still be some lumps. If you stir out the lumps, the pancakes will likely be tough.
4.Preheat your cooking surface, then grease it with butter or coconut oil. Add small scoops of pancake batter and gently smooth into a flatter circle. Cook for a few minutes, until you see little bubbles on the surface. Flip the pancakes and cook for a few minutes on the other side, until you peek underneath and see that the bottom is golden brown.

I posted step by step pictures on facebook for illustration. Made this for breakfast a few days ago.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

My 12 year old son made this (by himself) for breakfast last Christmas morning. It is a 'tweaking' of a recipe he found.

Will's Famous Breakfast Lasagna
1 package prepared hash browns
1 tube of ready to bake bisciuts
8 eggs
2 cans sausage gravy
12 oz shredded cheese (Co-Jack is preferred)
your choice of any or all of the following
12 oz link sausage
12 oz bacon
12 oz diced ham

Bake hash browns, according to directions
Bake bisciuts. according to directions
Fry bacon and/or sausage
Scramble eggs

In a pan (he used a 13" oval roasting pan, about 4" tall), layer hash browns, half biscuts, meat, gravy, eggs and cheese, two layers deep.
Bake at 300* for 20 minutes, or cheese is "nice and melty"

This fed the four of us for Christmas and Boxing Day breakfasts!

He is discussing 're-doing' this recipe with homade hashbrowns, biscuts and sausage gravy, but this is a breakfast not dinner!


----------

